# Atlas Mill Countershaft And Motor Pulley Replacements- Where Can I Find Them?



## Fairbanks (Oct 19, 2015)

My MF (serial #600) is in the process of a complete overhaul, more on this later.  Right now I am trying to gather up parts that will need be replaced.  The current motor and countershaft pulleys are non factory and definitely the wrong size.

I was wondering what my options are.  I can't seem to find originals for this mill. Are there any aftermarket pulleys that would work?  There seem to be plenty of (used or aftermarket) replacement pulleys for atlas lathes, not sure if there are any that would be the correct size?

I am grateful for any suggestions you might have on this topic.

Thanks.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 19, 2015)

Have you tried Clausing. They still have a lot parts for the lathes, not shore about the mill. Also Keep watching eBay the parts should come up. Also if you find some one with a lot of parts for sale on eBay, contact them I have found parts doing that.


----------



## JPMacG (Oct 19, 2015)

Clausing has some of the pulleys.    There is also a guy on eBay selling motor pulleys, which he machined out of aluminum plate.   I needed a motor pulley and didn't want to pay their high prices, so I purchased two single sheave pulleys for the motor.   I just swap them out when I want to change speeds.

Watch out for used pulleys,  they tend to become warped over time.   I have heard that it is something to do with the alloy used and the casting process.

By the way, the motor pulley for the 12" lathe and the mill are the same.   But they were made in in two sizes:  1/2 inch non-keyed and 5/8 inch keyed motor shafts.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 20, 2015)

Fairbanks,

Clausing doesn't have too much left in the way of parts for the mills and shapers.  They have been out of production for about 20 years longer than the lathes.  But it's always worth a try.  

Finding the pulleys shouldn't be that difficult as the MF uses the same motor and both countershaft pulleys as used on the 6" MK1 lathes.  Also, it is the B and C models that use the same motor pulley as on the 10" and 12" lathes, not the base and A models.  You have a base model.  Go to Downloads and get MMB-5, which is the parts manual for all of the mills.  The majority of the parts on the used market are off of C models, and mostly MFC because more of them were made and they were made later.  Also download the other manual that is there.  The parts section doesn't apply to an MF but the operating section does.  And MMB-5 has no operating section.


----------



## Fairbanks (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Picker62 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have been watching ebay as well for the pulleys with no luck. I have two groove pulleys. Haven't found a complete mill so trying to get it piece at a time.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 11, 2015)

Picker,

What model is your mill?


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 12, 2015)

I probably have what you need. I have 4 machines in my shop now.


----------



## Picker62 (Nov 13, 2015)

I am collecting parts to assemble a mill one piece at a time. They seem to be hard to find assembled. So started to get the pieces to assemble one. So far it has been a journey. It has been fun so far just watching e bay and craiglist. While looking for atlas parts I ran across this sight what a find. It has been interesting reading the posts and gaining knowledge in the field for hobby machining. I am trying to get the missing part list together so I know what I am missing. I found Sears parts list and pictures to be helpful.


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 13, 2015)

I would have to check but I am sure I have the parts. If you need part numbers you can get an instructions and parts list off of www.vintagemachinery.org


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 14, 2015)

Most or at least many of the Atlas and Craftsman manuals are in this site's Downloads.  Some of them original came from VM but most have been cleaned up and are much better than the originals.

Access to Downloads requires Active Member status.  Active Member status requires 30 valid posts (because of some unfortunate incidents when this site was first started).


----------



## Picker62 (Nov 14, 2015)

That's too bad about the membership early problems. This is a nice site and shouldn't have been misused. I have been enjoying it.


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 14, 2015)

You can get a lot of info from vintagemachinery.org. It is a very nice site.


----------



## Picker62 (Nov 15, 2015)

I have been to vintagemachinery.org getting information on a south bend 9a. That's where I found that south bend would send a blueprint for a wood bench to mount the lathe on with the lathe. I have been searching for that blueprint ever since.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 15, 2015)

V-M does have a fair number of Atlas and Craftsman manuals.  The problem is that most of them are terrible quality.  Not V-M's fault.  Just that most people are totally clueless when it comes to how to properly scan documents.


----------



## Picker62 (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes, but will get you going in the right direction when checking on the assemblies and how they are assembled. Enlargements are blurry but you still get the idea.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 15, 2015)

True.  However, cleaned up copies of most of them are in Downloads here.


----------



## Picker62 (Nov 16, 2015)

That's good to know I look forward to seeing them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 16, 2015)

If you need something in particular, send me a PM with your email address and I will send you the PDF assuming that we have it.


----------



## Picker62 (Nov 17, 2015)

You asked the model of the mill.I haven't received the base that I bought yet so I don't have a model number yet. I am hoping the tags are still on the base so I have something to go by. I haven't found a counter shaft assembly,motor and the pulleys yet. The pulley I found for the head has two sheaves and looks to be b grooves.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 17, 2015)

OK.  I forgot that you were "building" a mill from parts.  The Atlas mill had 12 model numbers.

M1, MF, MH  (4-groove spindle pulley)
M1A, MFA, MHA (3-groove)
M1B, MFB, MHB (2-groove)
M1C, MFC, MHC (2-groove)

Of these, the MFx is generally the most common and considered the most desirable.  

M1x  Manual lead screw cross feed, infeed and table height
MFx  Powered lead screw cross feed, manual infeed and table height
MHx  Lever cross feed and table height, manual screw infeed.

Before you buy any more parts, you really need to get a copy of MMB5 (Milling Machine Bulletin 5), the combined parts list for all 12 models.  And determine what model or models you have the most parts for.  However, MMB5 has no operating instructions.  For that get MMB1A or MMB2 for MxB models or MMB3 or MMB4 for MxC models.  Some parts are interchangable between all 12 models down to some parts only apply to one model, and everything in between.

If you wish, since you still have several posts to go to get to 30 and direct access, PM me your email address and I will go ahead and send at least MMB5 and MMB3.

As best I have been able to determine, the 2-groove spindle and cone countershaft pulleys on the MxB and MxC take either a 4L section or an A-section belt (both 1/2").  The MFB and MFC motor belts are 4L350.  I was told that one MFC was found with a Gates 3280 but haven't yet learned what it crosses to.  The MFB and MFC spindle belts have different Atlas part numbers and I don't know whether this is because the belt length was changed or they switched from 4L FHP type to A Multiple type or something else..


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 17, 2015)

I use segment or link belts. They turn corners better and do not require dis-assembly.


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 17, 2015)

I probably have them once you have valid part numbers.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 17, 2015)

There are two schools of thought on link belts.  Some like them and some don't.

Compared to V-belts, they have three advantages - you don't have to pull the spindle to change one so they are good for emergency repairs, if you have a lot of machines that use different length V-belts, you don't have to stock more than enough to make up the longest one in order to be able to do an emergency repair, and you don't have to know the original belt length (from the original industry number).

They have several disadvantages - acceptable quality ones are usually more expensive than a good V-belt, they are not rated as reversible, they have a lower torque rating, they are more prone to slippage, and they tend to stretch.in use.  If compared to a new rather than to a 70 year old V-belt, they are not normally any quitter.


----------



## Picker62 (Nov 18, 2015)

I not sure how to PM you. Very new to this type of media format. I looked at a picture of the base and it looks like it may be a FMC. Thanks  Robert


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 18, 2015)

The easiest quickest way to send someone a PM from a thread is to click on their user ID (WA5CAB in my case) where it shows up in *BOLD* at the left end of one of their posts.  A small window will pop up.  At the bottom is a black bar that if you look closely you will see "Start A Conversation".  Click on that.  When you have written your message and click Send, you should be returned to the thread.  The longer way is to click on INBOX near the top right corner of the screen (you must first scroll up to the top of screen).  That will take you to Conversations, which is what vBulletin calls PM's.


----------

